# Decoding BBQ



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 11, 2007)

http://www.thebulletin.us/site/news.cfm ... 6361&rfi=6
I thought this was a good article.


----------



## Larry D. (May 11, 2007)

Except for this part: "The other argument is over what type of wood to use for the fire. I leave that to the experts. Some of the variations are pine, applewood, hickory and mesquite."

PINE?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 11, 2007)




----------



## Greg Rempe (May 11, 2007)

PINE?!?!?!?!?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 11, 2007)

What's wrong with pine??  Leaves a beautiful color on your meat!


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 11, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> PINE?!?!?!?!?



Some people cook with ceader planks


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 11, 2007)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1zt8fhvb]What's wrong with pine??  Leaves a beautiful color on your meat!



And a unique flavor also. [/quote:1zt8fhvb]

Indeed Mike!!!  No need to add any sauce.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 11, 2007)

I mop with Pinesol.


----------



## wittdog (May 11, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I mop with Pinesol.


See now if it was Mr.Clean you could get another cool avatar..


----------



## john pen (May 11, 2007)

I prefer to use pressure treated wood...


----------



## cflatt (May 11, 2007)

I heard pressboard works good too.....a nice blend


----------



## john pen (May 11, 2007)

cflatt said:
			
		

> I heard pressboard works good too.....a nice blend


Thats why I keep comming here..you guys are always on the cutting edge !!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 11, 2007)

I use PT pine all the time. Nooo problem !

I throw it in my new stick burner I made out of a tar coated galvanized drain pipe, and an asbestos insulated burn box. I haven't had any problems with it all.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (May 11, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":hx8dw4xz]PINE?!?!?!?!?



Some people cook with ceader planks[/quote:hx8dw4xz]

I do fish from time to time ON cedar planks...but I have never heard of burning them.

=================
Only saps cook with pine...har har har...sorry, couldn't resist!
=================


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 11, 2007)

wonder if Rempe has liability insurance?


----------



## Diva Q (May 11, 2007)

wow you are all a bunch of stand up comedians today

definitely on your A game for sure.


----------



## wittdog (May 11, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> wow you are all a bunch of stand up comedians today
> 
> definitely on your A game for sure.


You hit the nail on the head...A bunch of CLOWNS


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 11, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> wonder if Rempe has liability insurance?



He'd have to have a job to have insurance!


----------



## Puff1 (May 11, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I use PT pine all the time. Nooo problem !
> 
> I throw it in my new stick burner I made out of a tar coated galvanized drain pipe, and an asbestos insulated burn box. I haven't had any problems with it all.


What ever happened to the cow dung prototype we discussed? :?


----------



## wittdog (May 11, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that my friend is tradtional Q....Poo


----------



## CarolinaQue (May 11, 2007)

Well, I don't know about not adding any thing new? 

I learned that pine is now an acceptable cooking/smoking wood!

Seriously though, I do plan on checking out the book Barbeque Nation mentioned in the article.

Tim


----------



## bigwheel (May 12, 2007)

Now I would take a nice cow patty fire any old day.  I mean the injuns roasted their dawgs over buffalo dung fires after all.  Should work ok for chickens since dawgs taste like chicken as do the lesbo frogs taste to one another.  Makes sense to me. 

bigwheel


----------

